# Interesting Galley Idea: Build It In!



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Now, this looks like the sort of thing I'd like to see in galley design!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems like a cool idea at first, but I'm picturing scraps making it to the floor. If you put a ridge around it, using a knife would be tough. I've also never seen a built in galley trash receptacle that would hold more than an hours worth of garbage. We still tie a bag to the companionway and use the built-in as storage.

But, if you had the room to make it work, it would be cool.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

The dishwasher's a nice idea.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Only on a big boat. On a 34/36ft that block that is there occupied by the garbage and by a removable bench is normally used on a 34/36ft for a drawer for the tableware and an inferior cabinet for the garbage. If that solution is used there will be no space for any drawer


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

A starboard cutting board that bridges your galley sink will do the same. I have a store bought one that has a built in collapsible basket for the chopped food (or for the waste if you prefer). It sits perfectly over the double sink.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the wooden cutting board!!!


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

That cutting board would need to be removeable to be rinse/washed.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> I love the wooden cutting board!!!


Now you started it! Cheif2sail will be here to tell us how bad they are! :laugher

Looks to me to be a waste of some drawer space, and easy to for get to open the trash can, making a mess, but some happy dogs! You could cut a hole in a cutting board that fits over the sink and put a bowl under it to catch the cuttings.

I agree with Minnewaska all the built in's I have ever seen have been so small they don't make piratical sense. If they were big enough they would take up too much valuable storage space.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone has posted similar mod. Only the thickness of the board slides in and out. Is useful for cutting and additional counter space. I would use something less permiable than wood.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the idea but I would expect that all that steel drawer hardware to rust pretty quick...

Medsailor


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Thoughts from a kitchen guy....

SS full extension slides are available. Expensive, but available. As are hold-shut and hold-open slides -- RV industry drives that market. Not sure any one slide contains all three features. Possibly in Europe, but never seen one in the US. You'd pay $50+ per set. The other issue is dynamic load capacity (typically 75-130# for FEXT slides as pictured) and side-loading: one difference between a kitchen slide out and one on a boat is the likelihood the chef is gonna get thrown against it, or grab it for support when a big wake hits. That's an issue with moveable bits.

Some people would have issues with a trash recepticle and cutting board sharing the same cabinet space. Might want a dust panel between the two when closed? Wood, BTW, is inherently antibacterial. More so than HDPE. University of Wisconsin showed superior food safety of wood over plastic in FDA-funded studies. But it's hard to keep flat on a boat. I'd opt for PE.

I've used the trash pullout unit shown. It's okay but terribly bulky. Any bottom-mount waste pullout will be problematic on a boat due to hull curvature -- cabinets get shallower at the base. And there's the leverage thing alluded to earlier. Might want to look at top-hanging pullouts, like this:










I love pullouts in home kitchens and use them wherever the client's budget permits:



(A ready-mount trash pullout runs ~$80; a custom pots&pans type pullout or spice roller adds around $175.) The difficulty on most boats is that the pullout both creates workspace & occupies volume when extended, and free volume is hard to come by. Where does the cook stand when the board is extended? does it block the companionway? It's easy in a home kitchen to step aside; not so easy on a proper boat galley. I've seen some neat flap ideas for U- and L-shaped galleys, boats over 35'.

Our new galley has a hinged lid over the cooktop, to serve as prep space. Hinges take apart and the lid can be slung over the adjacent settee to maintain countertop area while using the stove. We will likely add a small slideout that extends aft into the lazarette, and possibly one where the pilot berth used to be. The latter is unlikely. Remember, any pullout unit takes up valuable space in its own right (materials thickness, slide allowances). You are trading _absolute_ volume for _accessible_ volume. And it is another thing to break.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bobmcgov said:


> ....the likelihood the chef is gonna get thrown against it, or grab it for support when a big wake hits.


Unlike us, most boats around me don't seem to leave the dock much. 



> University of Wisconsin showed superior food safety of wood over plastic in FDA-funded studies. ......


Now you've gone and poked the chefs around here in the ribs. 

But, you are right.

Wooden Cutting Boards Found Safer Than Plastic - NYTimes.com


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Barquito said:


> Someone has posted similar mod. Only the thickness of the board slides in and out. Is useful for cutting and additional counter space. I would use something less permiable than wood.[/QUOTE
> 
> I heard of tests done to make wood as safe as a plastic cutting board. They soon found out that on a wood cutting board, bacteria died quickly , but on plastic they thrived. I mentioned this to the cheif cook in a local pub, and he said "Certainly , wood cuting boards can be rinsed and hung up to dry with no smell, but plastic ones have to be soaked in bleach for a long time, to kill all the bugs on them, or they will quickly get smelly as hell."
> I use maple, and have never had a smell problem. I do like to troll it overboard, after butchering a goat or deer.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

KeelHaulin said:


> A starboard cutting board that bridges your galley sink will do the same. I have a store bought one that has a built in collapsible basket for the chopped food (or for the waste if you prefer). It sits perfectly over the double sink.


Except that I've never found anywhere to put the cutting board when I'm using the sink. It always seemed to lie around and fall on the cabin sole or slide around on the bench top and smash things or had to be cleaned before moving it onto a bunk, you get the picture. Finding a custom space to stow it just never worked and it was always in the way. A built in basket would have made it worse.

I made my own sink-based chopping board, spent a fair amount of time getting it perfect then after using it a few times, cut it up and used the timber for something else.

We now use thin nylon sheets that get chucked out regularly and replaced - they cost a dollar or so.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Brent Swain said:


> I use maple, and have never had a smell problem. I do like to troll it overboard, after butchering a goat or deer.


I really do like this guy. 

MedSailor


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

KeelHaulin said:


> A starboard cutting board that bridges your galley sink will do the same. I have a store bought one that has a built in collapsible basket for the chopped food (or for the waste if you prefer). It sits perfectly over the double sink.


where did you find it I have been looking for one


----------

